# MOVIEzip.com - DVD Rental



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just stumbled across this DVD rental site.
This is a new site for me, I've only dealt with NetFlix and DVD avenue. Just thought I would pass it along. 

http://www.moviezip.com/


----------

